# So...I have no idea where I should start.



## Kaoin (Sep 21, 2006)

You see, I know very little about the computer as a whole, let alone networking, programming, etc. _However_, I truly want to remedy that. The only problem is I have no idea where to start learning anything, because there are so many things I must do. If a 100% computer illiterate mother asked you where she would start learning, what would you tell her? That's basically me, except I'm only about 90% illiterate. x) You get the point though.

I want to prove to myself I can succeed in the single field I've ever had any interest in, but of course, I'd need guidance, which is why I'm here. I'm sick of being so down on myself and worrying about my future because everything has to be so complicated on me, and I can never seem to find anybody who knows anything pertaining to this subject.

I'm rambling though. In a nutshell, I'm a mostly computer illiterate person who demonstrates a clear will to learn and wants to have a career in computer programming and doesn't know where to begin.

I would be incredibly grateful if somebody could help me out with my problem. I thank you for your time should you choose to.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

First off, I do not have any degrees in pc's. I do this as a hobby, and have
for the last 20yrs. Other than my military training Im self taught.
If I were you I would go for a a+ certification. Just to get your feet wet
and understand what you are getting into. Then I would approach
networking/server side. There are alot of different paths in the IT world to
work in. Maybe take a class in programming. You will know what your 
specialty is. Or you may not be happy with anything. This type of forum
is prime, for finding what your interests are. Watch listen and learn.
Wish I could turn the clock back 20yrs. Good Luck...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i agree completely, although i hold no certifications either.

a+ is a great starting point, you won't really learn anything specific, you will instead learn a broad scope of things, which will help you to decide your focus.

also, everything is somehow related to other things, so no matter where you eventually end up, you will still have been helped by that training.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

What's nice about the A+ cert is that it doesn't expire.


----------



## Kaoin (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, now I feel rather stupid not having any idea what an a+ certificate is.
Edit - And if you do tell me then I'd also like to know how I'd go about getting one.

I will admit you kind of lost me with some of your advice. I'd try the self teaching method, but that never works, because you usually need a tutorial of some type, and any tutorial there is requires prior experience. *I have none.* I don't exactly know what you mean by watch and listen either. Could you elaborate a bit...? ._. I am new to these forums after all.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

http://certification.comptia.org/a/default.aspx


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

A+ is definitely the right choice for a first step in certification, followed by perhaps Network+. You can either take these certifications through self-study, or take an instructor-led course (recommended, though more expensive) through your local polytechnic institute or university.

If you want to go beyond the realm of computer technician or helpdesk support and into something such as network administration, the MCSE (Microsoft Certified System Engineer) and CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Associate) are good milestones to start in. However you must make a personal choice if you want to go that far in the IT industry or not. It's up to you - I wouldn't rush it. Get your A+ first, and you will start seeing what doors are available to you (asking your instructor questions is a good start).

By the way, it is great to see you post and ask these questions. We get a lot of joy in showing you what is there and hopefully get your feet wet.


----------

